# IMMUNITÁS A RÁKKAL SZEMBEN



## Tothzoltan44 (2014 Május 17)

A Rochesteri Egyetem június 19-én kiadott egy tanulmányt, amely egy olyan mechanizmusra hívja fel a figyelmet, amely immunitást biztosít a csupasz földikutya számára. Ezeket a csúszó-mászó földalatti rágcsálókat sok kritika éri a kinézetük miatt, mégis úgy tűnik, hogy övék az utolsó szó, amikor a rákkal szembeni immunitás kerül terítékre.

A hialuronanként ismert ragacsos cukrot találtak a csupasz földikutya sejtjei közötti térben, amely – úgy tűnik – megakadályozza, hogy azok összenőjenek a daganatokkal vagy tumort formáljanak. Az anyag, mivel úgy viselkedik, mint egy szülői gardedám a középiskolás táncon, idejekorán kapcsolati tilalmat idéz elő, amely egy olyan folyamat, mely meggátolja a sejtek szaporodását, mihelyt elértek egy bizonyos sűrűséget. Annak a két enzimnek a dupla mutációjáról, amelyek elősegítik a HA növekedését és csökkentik a meghibásodását, azt gondolják, hogy ez az anyag megnövekedett mennyiségének a kiváltó oka. A tudósok azzal tesztelték le ezt az elméletet, hogy olyan bőrsejteket fertőztek meg rákkal, amelyek egyaránt tartalmaztak magas és alacsony mennyiségű HA-t.

Kiderült, hogy az alacsony HA-szintű sejtekben a rák gyorsan sokszorozódott, míg a magas HA-tartalmú sejtekben a daganatoknak nem sikerült képződniük. A tudósok remélik, hogy kissé át tudnak alakítani laboratóriumi patkányokat úgy, hogy azok nagy mennyiségű HA-t állítsanak elő egy kísérlet során, ami immunissá teszi az egereket a rákkal szemben.


----------



## markeva (2015 December 18)

Van olyan állat, hogy "földikutya"? Vagy ez a kifejezés a kopasz kutyát fedi? De akkor milyenek lehetnek "égikutyák"


----------



## seherezade (2016 Február 15)

A *csupasz turkáló*, *csupasz földikutya* vagy *csupasz vakondpatkány*_(Heterocephalus glaber)_ az emlősök_(Mammalia)_osztályának a rágcsálók_(Rodentia)_rendjébe, ezen belül a turkálófélék_(Bathyergidae)_családjába tartozó faj.


----------



## C. Tamás (2016 Május 24)

Azon gondolkodok, hogy mi lenne, ha a kiváltó okot tudná megszüntetni az ember, akkor a következményt meg lehet szüntetni.


----------



## Tobai Rebeka (2016 Június 8)

Kaqun fürdőt nagyon dicsérik. Amerikából utaznak ide, hogy meggyógyuljanak. Magyar találmány!
Ajánlani tudom!


----------



## Gagul (2016 Június 8)

A rák/tumor/daganatos elváltozás egy megjelenési forma. Valaminek az okaként, mint következmény. Azaz, okozat s nem ok.

Mindenkiben minden idöben keletkezik s létezik un. tumoros sejt. Ez szakirodalmi tény immáron. Amit a szervezet 3-s védekezö mechanizmusa, immunvédelme eliminál.Normál körülmények közt. Ez is szakirodalmi tény.

Ugy vettem észere, ha - a kiváltó ok következtében - ez a normalitás felborul akkor az mindig a leggyengébb láncszemnél jelentkezik. 

Azaz: valakinek gondja van a nöiességével. Az emlönél jelentkezik a probléma, a gond után az életkor kb. 15-20 %-val. Ez szakmai tapasztalat csak. Ha a tumoros elváltozás miatt azután pl. a konventionalis kezelés totális emlöeltávolitást javasol s hajt végre, de az alapgond megmarad, akkor a tumor a késöbbiekben (megintcsak az életkor 15-20 %-a után) máshol, pl. petefészek, endometrium, etc jelentkezik. Ez megintcsak szakmai tapasztalat.


----------



## tankerman16 (2016 Október 2)

több természetgyógyász szerint is a rák nem betegség, hanem épp ellenkezőleg védelmi mechanizmus, és a tünet már csak a gyógyulási fázisban jelentkezik


----------



## BogecMester (2017 Augusztus 3)

tankerman16 írta:


> több természetgyógyász szerint is a rák nem betegség, hanem épp ellenkezőleg védelmi mechanizmus, és a tünet már csak a gyógyulási fázisban jelentkezik


eszt nemigazán értem.
Ha a tünet, a gyógyulási fázisban jelentkezik,akkor többnyire miért hal bele az alany?


----------



## Kolombo7 (2018 Január 14)

Akár lehet is az elméletben valami, mert tudomásom szerint nagyon sok esetben előzi meg gyulladásos folyamat vagy vírusfertőzés a tumor megjelenését. Azaz lehetséges hogy a gyógyulási folyamat siklik félre, illetve a legyengült szervezet veszíti el a kontrollt az események felett. A tumor egyébként is egy kontrollálatlan sejt szaporodás, mely végül lehetetlenné teszi az egyébként egészséges szervek működését. 
A tumor nem olyan, mint egy rosszakaró idegen ügynök, hanem olyan, mint egy túlbuzgó "túl okos" honpolgár, aki önteltségében és hatalmas szorgalmában ártalmasabb bárkinél.


----------



## Burgundi Béla (2018 Február 1)

Valamilyen élet eseménybe rögzült az akiknél kialakult a rákbetegsége. Példa meghalt valamely szerettünk és nem tudja elfogadni és állandóan gyötri elméjét az eseményben éveken át. Szépen fokozatosan a daganat és a rák kialakulásában fog ébredni önmagában.....


----------



## *Rima (2018 Február 1)

Burgundi Béla írta:


> Valamilyen élet eseménybe rögzült az akiknél kialakult a rákbetegsége. Példa meghalt valamely szerettünk és nem tudja elfogadni és állandóan gyötri elméjét az eseményben éveken át. Szépen fokozatosan a daganat és a rák kialakulásában fog ébredni önmagában.....


Jooooo Nagy Címeres ökörség !


----------



## Burgundi Béla (2018 Február 3)

*Rima írta:


> Jooooo Nagy Címeres ökörség !


Pinokkió https://goo.gl/images/HPtxUy


----------



## revaszka (2018 Március 3)

Tudat, élni akarás.. Minden agyban dol el


----------



## kishenceg (2018 Március 3)

Brit tudósok kísérleteket végeztek a bolhával. Egyenként kitépkedték a lábukat, és minden alkalommal rákiáltottak, hogy Ugorj! Amikor az utolsó lábát is kitépték, hiába kiáltottak rá, a bolha nem ugrott. Ezek után beírták a nagy matrikulába: Ha a bolhának kitépik az összes lábát, megsüketül.


----------

